# Solved: New Samsung TV Cycling Through Channels On It's Own



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

wasn't really sure if there was a place for this thread, anyway....

I bought a new Samsung LE19R86BDX (product info here) yesterday. It was working fine last night but when I switched it on this morning I couldn't do anything as the channels were simply flicking through themselves constantly.

I have tried cleaning the buttons on the TV itself incase one of them was dity and causing the channel to flick through. I also tried removing the batteries from the remote. I have even tried taking it into a downstairs room in the house, but it still did the same thing.

I have rang Samsung techinal support but they were 'too busy' and told me they would ring me back tomorrow.

Any ideas?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Any chance you can take it back and trade it for one that works ??

Back in the ultrasonic remote days .. I heard of a TV that did this.
After several new Parts .. then TV&#8217;s &#8230; and a couple of visits from the factory Techs &#8230;
It was determined that the pet parakeet had learned to imitate the remote.


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

Well i bought it online from duck. I should be able to return it to them if it doesnt work. Also I'm sure Samsung will replace it for me if they cant fix it.

Nice story about the parakeet


----------



## frenat (Jul 6, 1999)

I recently got rid of an 8 year old Samsung 27" CRT that did that. It would be stable for hours then if you tried to change the volume the channels would start cycling. It also did the same thing when other remotes were used in the house and even occasionally when the lights in the room were turned on or off. I never could figure out what was wrong with it or how to fix it so I just replaced it with a 42" Sharp LCD and got rid of it.


----------



## seanmt (Oct 31, 2004)

I have returned it and should be receiving a refund soon. So i guess this thread is solved sorta...


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The TV or the Parakeet  

If you don't know how to Solve this one ... See the thread tools at the top of this page.
It's your post .. Only you can solve it.


----------

